# Which one's better and feedback needed



## southernclay (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi all, had to move my shop around and take down the photo setup for a while. Just getting back to working on it. I am using an inexpensive photo tent and two contractor work lights. I think the white balance is better overall. 

Which of the three of each set looks the best and why? (I choose the last of each)

Are the contractor lights way overkill? Didn't seem to get good lighting at all with the two little lights the tent came with.

Thanks for taking the time!
Warren


----------



## TonyL (Apr 14, 2014)

I would say 3 and 3


----------



## mmayo (Apr 15, 2014)

I like the last grouping the best. Fine pens and great working showing them.


----------



## Ambidex (Apr 15, 2014)

3+3..focus seems better


----------



## gimpy (Apr 15, 2014)

3 + 3


----------



## Falcon1220 (Apr 15, 2014)

All look good to me.  3 & 3 work 
Not asked but… my 2c … I would consider changing the white background on the one pen photos.
I think the white background is not showing all the good in that pen.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 15, 2014)

Personally I think the middle single pen and the 1st of the group look sharper.


----------

